# Two Questions



## beauty_in_the_sai (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello martial talk moderators/help peoples,

You guys run a great site! It's my favorite! Anywho, I was wondering two things. When's the next MT Meet and Greet and where's it going to be? and two (or Three) How do I post pictures in the photo galleries or get on coppermine? Thanks for your help in advance. 

Becky


----------



## MJS (Dec 27, 2005)

beauty_in_the_sai said:
			
		

> When's the next MT Meet and Greet and where's it going to be?


 
Bob would be the best person to ask about that.




> and two (or Three) How do I post pictures in the photo galleries or get on coppermine? Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Becky


 
That is a feature for Supporting Members.  Check out this link.

http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml

I hope this helped. 

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2005)

Date for the next meet & Greet hasn't been set yet. I'm working on one for next summer in NY that'll be announced sometime in the early spring. Also, have a few other ideas that I'll be suggesting after New Years.


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you!

Becky


----------

